# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  5 years worth of scape

## Shadow

*2009*
3ft - Summer Breeze



*2010*
3ft - Beyond Darkness



*2011*
2ft - Sunrise


2ft - Realm of Tranquility


2ft - Miracle


3ft - Lost



*2012*
2ft - Gorge


2ft - Mt. Halelujah


3ft - Reaching



*2013*
2ft - Tranquility


3ft - Jungle


3ft - Cove

----------


## David

Nice .....really nice. :Smile:  My favorite is lost and jungle.

----------


## wongce

Awesome.....

----------


## Shadow

> Nice .....really nice. My favorite is lost and jungle.


seems like you like jungle type of scape  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

i think i like both the 2009 and 2013 more  :Smile:  
No plans for bigger tank ?

----------


## AQMS

i never get tired viewing those pics over and over again.
For the 3 ft cove,what is the total weight of the rocks?
You have huge pieces in the there  :Shocked:

----------


## Shadow

> i think i like both the 2009 and 2013 more  
> No plans for bigger tank ?


You like color plants then  :Laughing: 
No plan for bigger tank, thinking of retired, spend most of my time teaching my son (I should say guarding  :Laughing: ).

----------


## Shadow

> i never get tired viewing those pics over and over again.
> For the 3 ft cove,what is the total weight of the rocks?
> You have huge pieces in the there


Maybe 70-80kg total. The biggest rocks at the front left and right is about 10-15kg each

----------


## marle

showhand liao. my favourite is cove.

----------


## blue33

Nice works and great scape. Looks like show hand.  :Grin:  How to retire with so much scape every year? 

I already almost totally retired, nowadays spending most of the time with children, not much spare time left beside travelling for leisure when children having holidays.

----------


## Ingen

I love reaching, lost and jungle!

----------


## bennyc

I love miracle, mt halelujah, jungle. Don't retire. Your scape inspires aquascape hobbist and poison the rest!

----------


## sfk7

If you retire, SG aquascape scene will lose a true master!

p.s. Did you keep a journal on how to set up 2012 'Gorge'? You know why i'm asking  :Wink:

----------


## Aventador

Please do not retire. Remarkable tank art year after year and yes I enjoy looking at the pictures repeatedly. I'm amazed by the size of the tanks are only 2ft to 3ft. I would have thought it's at least 4ft for the amount of details put in the tanks. Marvellous work!

----------


## tcy81

> You like color plants then 
> No plan for bigger tank, thinking of retired, spend most of my time teaching my son.



Yeah, i think i like color plants..... my tank now is also with color plants  :Smile:  
yah, quite hard to juggle some many things in life.....

----------


## Shadow

What can I do, son getting older, I was thought getting older will be easier but instead the other way around  :Opps: . All those home work and test preparation from school take up my time. He know how to do but lack of concentration to do it. Practically I have to sit down side by side otherwise he will do something else  :Exasperated: . Everyday, I waste my time guarding (not teaching) him doing homework  :Grin: .

----------


## David

Shadow ...you got it...I love the great outdoors ...when younger, always going jungle tracking and diving till my son was born.

Now your kids are young...wait till they are 16....HAHAHAHAA

----------


## milk_vanilla

Bro Shadow, 

Build your branding instead, hire some crews ( not algae crews) ,open shadow gallery at Singapore.

So we don't keep dreaming to Japan, ADA gallery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebubbles

I like 2010- beyond darkness and Jungle concept. I thought retirement is about doing something you like passionately - such as aquascaping.

----------


## Shadow

> Bro Shadow, 
> Build your branding instead, hire some crews ( not algae crews) ,open shadow gallery at Singapore.
> So we don't keep dreaming to Japan, ADA gallery.


In Singapore? the rent probably will kill me  :Laughing: 




> I like 2010- beyond darkness and Jungle concept. I thought retirement is about doing something you like passionately - such as aquascaping.


Retired from scaping I mean  :Wink: , or maybe slow down

----------


## bluebubbles

> In Singapore? the rent probably will kill me 
> 
> 
> Retired from scaping I mean , or maybe slow down


There are many cheap warehouses in Singapore for rent. The setback is the place could be far from convenient to travel to. 

Slow down until your son grow big, than you both can join force and do something greater than now. Who knows future aquarium hobby may be cheaper with more interesting gadgets, we could never have imagined like 20-30 years ago. I hope future tank can have a combination of auto-chiller, fan, auto-feeder, thermometer, water-parameter trigger-dose machine built with different kind of plant nutrients, built-in advanced auto self-cleaining filteration system, auto lighting (moonlight/daylight), pest alarm alert indicator, tank overstocked indicator, advanced self-generated CO2 with optimum bubbles count. Simply all-in-one plug n play tank without having to separately buy the gadgets. Owner just concentrate on the aquascaping part. *dream*

----------


## Kenng

Wait until your children are older and they don't want to be around with you. 
You can come back anytime.

----------


## diazman

the 3ft jungle was nostalgic. That scape still up?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Nice works and great scape. Looks like show hand.  How to retire with so much scape every year? 
> 
> I already almost totally retired, nowadays spending most of the time with children, not much spare time left beside travelling for leisure when children having holidays.


so you retire... shadow retire... those gifted with scaping skills and ideas all going to retire... 

ok, maybe he retire and keep the scape to please himself... ahem... this this this is bad trend!

----------


## kenshi64

I am inspired thank you sir! 

Sent from my B1-A71 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

Passion. I love the passion. Shadow, keep it!!

Can we just stick to the scape?

----------


## Shadow

> so you retire... shadow retire... those gifted with scaping skills and ideas all going to retire...


I'm far from the gifted part  :Laughing: 
Dont worry not 100% but definetly slowing down

----------


## Shadow

> the 3ft jungle was nostalgic. That scape still up?


Sorry will not last past 31st May  :Laughing: , Only have one tank, have to prepare new scape for next year competition  :Wink:

----------


## AQMS

Shadow, i dont think you can retire if you want to, you probably can stop for awhile
but not retire.. your aquascaping skill is superb. It is an art .
“One can have no smaller or greater mastery than mastery of oneself.” 
― Leonardo da Vinci

----------


## Shadow

yeah, have to fight the scaping addiction  :Laughing:  and wife most likely complaint if the tank still empty near to Chinese New Year.  :Opps:

----------


## David

I feel that one tank is the way to go. Having too many tanks and the chore or maintaining it sets in while other commitments out of the tank is calling for more attention.

----------


## Shadow

one tank but bigger  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

How about 6 globe tank in one....if you are willing to spend.
http://www.blessthisstuff.com/stuff/...inth-aquarium/

----------


## Shadow

that is not for scaping  :Razz:

----------


## AQMS

I can modify for you to be scape proof... :Roll Eyes: 
No harm trying.... ke!ke!ke! :Grin:

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Fan of The Cove, personally feels that the beautiful arrangement of the rocks are the main attraction of the scape  :Smile:  Shadow, maybe you can take it slow and steady instead of retiring, but then again, it is your choice and we cannot be selfish about it.  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

can always take a break or keep a neglected tank  :Laughing:

----------


## gilch icariel

Very nice!

----------


## gilch icariel

Very stunning and creative scape! Nice work!

----------


## aquarius

Wow..... 5yrs of stunning and beautiful scapes!! Looking forward to your next scape.

----------


## Merviso

Robert, love all of them, at least 50 more good scaping years ahead for you...  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

I don't think I live that long  :Laughing:

----------


## Sax

Very nice and beautiful setup you've got there! Cheers!

----------


## AquaObsession

Should be sticky
 :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## tanmikel

swee is all I can say  :Smile:  people use to have fish tanks in clinics because it was supposed to have a calming effect . however , can also see your tanks have a lot of effort put in to setup and maintain

----------


## eatwind

Awesomeeerrr

Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

Just got to love Jungle  :Evil:

----------


## soltari007

My favourite would be cove, love the effect of big stones in the scape!

----------

